# It's your right to vape discount at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (21/3/15)

In celebration of Human Rights Day, Sir Vape is offering 5% off all online purchases until midnight tonight 

IT'S YOUR RIGHT TO VAPE!!!

Use discount code: *righttovape* on checkout to qualify for your discount.

www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## KB_314 (21/3/15)

Your website, banners, posters, logo and whole marketing look and feel... really good stuff! And of course, sales and specials are nice too

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (21/3/15)

Thanks bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------

